# Google Admob Ad wird nicht geladen und App stürzt ab



## OSbOoL (14. Nov 2021)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Anzeigen von Interstitial-Werbung. Meine App hat monatelang funktioniert und auch Werbung angezeigt, aber plötzlich ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Die App stürtz ab und ich habe folgenden error:

java.lang.NullPointerException: Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void com.google.android.gms.ads.interstitial.InterstitialAd.setFullScreenContentCallback(com.google.android.gms.ads.FullScreenContentCallback)' on a null object reference
at de.meinefirma.meineapp.MainActivity.setCallback(MainActivity.java:458)

Ich habe an dem Code nichts geändert und auch kein Update rausgegeben. Meine Callback-Methode sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
private void setCallback(){
        callbackActive = true;
        mInterstitialAd.setFullScreenContentCallback(new FullScreenContentCallback(){
            @Override
            public void onAdDismissedFullScreenContent() {
                // Called when fullscreen content is dismissed.
                Log.d("TAG", "The ad was dismissed.");

            }

            @Override
            public void onAdFailedToShowFullScreenContent(AdError adError) {
                // Called when fullscreen content failed to show.
                Log.d("TAG", "The ad failed to show.");
            }

            @Override
            public void onAdShowedFullScreenContent() {
                // Called when fullscreen content is shown.
                // Make sure to set your reference to null so you don't
                // show it a second time.
                mInterstitialAd = null;
                Log.d("TAG", "The ad was shown.");
            }
        });
    }
```

Es werden aber auch keine tags im log ausgegeben, so weit kommt es erst gar nicht.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Gerne rücke ich mit weiteren Informationen an, will diesen Post fürs erste aber nicht "vollmüllen" 😂

Vielen Dank


----------



## Robert Zenz (14. Nov 2021)

OSbOoL hat gesagt.:


> Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void com.google.android.gms.ads.interstitial.InterstitialAd.setFullScreenContentCallback(com.google.android.gms.ads.FullScreenContentCallback)' on a null object reference



Sagt dir bereits alles was du wissen musst, naemlich die Methode "setFullScreenContentCallback" wurde auf einer null-Instanz aufgerufen.

Also:


```
mInterstitialAd.setFullScreenContentCallback(new FullScreenContentCallback(){ ... })
```

`mInterstitialAd` ist schlicht und ergreifend "null".


----------

